# B534/S550 lounge differences?



## Top777 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all. Couple of hymer questions for you experts please! I'm looking at getting a b534/s550 (probably 93 onwards). Does anyone know if the length of the lounge/sofa varies from year to year and between b534/s550?

This s550 seems to have a longer sofa and smaller kitchen for example (4 min 30 second mark):






than this B534 (4 min mark)






These diagrams seem to suggest the s550 has a bigger lounge:

http://web.archive.org/web/20100706162748/http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_hylay.php

As far as the sofa area, the bigger the better, I'd like to get 6 people round it and also sleep 2 lengthways (so you're not climbing over each other to go to the loo)

Also some seem to have side lap belts in the rear and others don't. Is it just the S550 that does? (I'm confused by the rear belt laws! I'm not 100% but I think anything pre '96 doesn't need rear belts?)

And finally, Would the 3500kg mgvw be an issue with 3 adults/pushbikes etc?

Thanks guys.

Craig, Nottingham


----------



## con-tiki (Oct 16, 2009)

Both appear to be the same length ( van length of approx. 5.6m ) and the cooking area is in the same place on both vans. The video of the merc s550 is a bit annoying as it has not been filmed with a normal camera view ..? fish eye lens which makes things look bigger ....I don't know if this helps you ..My hymer has the dinette setup . I have a zip privacy room which more than doubles the space although I only put it up if I am staying for more than a couple of days.


Good luck in your search


Shirl


----------



## Top777 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Shirl!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would be very wary of the available payload.

I owned a B534 a few years ago (P reg on a Fiat base) . When empty I had just 50Kg of available payload on the rear axle. I got rid of it fairly quickly.

So BEFORE parting with any money INSIST on getting a weighbridge printout so you KNOW what the situation is. Don't forget that at that point it will have no water or personal goods onboard.

Andy


----------



## Top777 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks MrPlodd. That's very interesting to hear, makes it practically useless!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Top777

I am not trying to put you off, just to make sure you know of any pitfalls BEFORE parting with your hard earned!! No-one told me and it ended up costing me a few grand to upgrade AFTER I found out.


I COULD have taken a chance on running overweight BUT being at that time a serving Traffic Cop it wouldn't have looked very good would it? A bit of a "Career limiting" issue I think.

Just be sure to get a weighbridge ticket so [email protected] are in a position of knowledge.


----------



## Top777 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks MrPlodd, appreciate it!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My pleasure as, to my mind, it's EXACTLY this sort of issue that MHF is here for. Good luck with your search, I am sure you will find exactly what you are looking for in the not too distant future.

Andy


----------



## Top777 (Jun 26, 2014)

Are there any tables anywhere that show the MAMs and true unladen weights/ standard payloads of each model/version/year 
etc, just for a starting point?

This looks decent, might be worth nipping to Dorset:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYMER-B53...728?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a28ffde0

Thanks again,

Craig


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would say 14K is a bit steep for a 19 year old MH, even if it is a Hymer. (Looks to be in very nice condition though!!!) 

At that age you will struggle to get any form of breakdown cover as well (something to consider if you are planning on travelling abroad with it) 

Like I said before I had a B534 a while back and it was desperately short of available payload, especially on the rear axle, WITHOUT a roof box or Safari room. 

If it's what you are looking for then by all means come on down to sunny Dorset BUT before parting with any money get it on a weighbridge. That way you will KNOW what payload will be available ( don't forget that 100 litres of water weighs 100Kg so make sure the tank is full, and that it is weighed WITH the normal complement of occupants aboard as they eat into the payload as well.

I am not trying to scare you, just make sure you are aware of the possible problems because no one told me and it cost me a lot of money to change to a MH with enough payload. 

Getting caught overweight is doubly painful, you have to part with a wad of money (as in a hefty fine) AND remove enough weight to be legal BEFORE you will be allowed to continue (once overweight you WILL be re-weighed until legal) 

How many of your posessions will you be happy to simply abandon at the roadside in order to continue your journey?


----------



## Top777 (Jun 26, 2014)

Out of interest, what was the available payload like on the front axle, and the total available?

I've got a 21yr old car and never had problems getting breakdown cover, had a quick look online and people with old motorhomes seem to be able to get it so I'm not worried about that!

Cheers.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The available payload was pretty meagre but I don't recall the exact figure, it was clearly very low or I would not have changed vehicles so quickly (it was a good few years ago now) unless you put the weight in FRONT of the front wheels (not practical) it will always have an impact on the rear axle loading.

The only way to be certain is to get it weighed. Sadly there is no database of weights, simply because of the huge variety of options that can be fitted, both factory and aftermarket.

As for breakdown cover, good luck especially If you are planning on Continental travels. 

Andy


----------



## Top777 (Jun 26, 2014)

Cheers Andy. I'll make a new post about payload to see if any 534/550 owners can advise on theirs...


----------

